# FL CCW Question!!!



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got my CT CCW permit after a whopping 4 months!  

I heard that in FL you do not have to own land or be a resident in order to get your CCW, and since they have reciprocity with 30 other states, I was wondering if anyone outside for FL has gotten theirs, I was just going to request the info and have it mailed to me but I wanted to know if anyone went through the process and I was wondering if it is a good investment! Seeing as how the application fee is 107 and i think its about the same to renew it every 5 years!!!

Todd


----------



## spankaveli (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't gotten mine yet but it should be in in a few weeks. A friend of mine received his from them. Not only do they issue out of state but they are a "shall-issue" state which means that as long as you meet all the requirements, they will issue the license to you.

All you have to do is go to their website and they mail you a packet. Fill out the form, get it notarized, send a copy of your training cert (hunter's safety is what I used) & drivers license, fingerprint card that you can get done at any police office and send it in with an appropriately sized picture (just go to office depot or similar and tell them you need passport photo taken.)

And also, I remember it being $117.

http://www.packing.org/state/florida/ is where I got the info before I got my packet.

go to http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/license/forms.html to order the packet. It's "Concealed Weapon or Firearm Application" from the Form/Pamphlet Type menu.

Good luck!


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I got mine with out any major problems. The only issue i had was when i got my fingerprints from my local SD they abriviated their departement. When i sent the card in with my application they sent it back denied (after cashing the 117 dollar check). I called them and they said the fingerprints were taken at my local sherifs office they said ok and told me just to white out the abbreviation and fill it out and send it back to them. I did jsut that and recieved my licence about 3 months later. the confusion added about about month to the process.

The only thing i have found that I have to be carfull about are there are a hadfull of states that will not reconize NON-resident liecences. Luckally a couple of those are coverd with my home state licence.

I would recommend to anyone to do it.


----------

